
Show HN: CanvasFlip 2.0 – UX Analytics Tool For Prototypes - vipul4vb
http://www.canvasflip.com
======
vipul4vb
Hello Hackers,

Will appreciate if you put a word (if you like it) OR, drop a comment on what
can be improved.

Cheers!!

~~~
btashton
I am seeing some strange responsiveness issues with your site on a large
display. For example:
[https://goo.gl/photos/dShhYAEcm4xCkAVk6](https://goo.gl/photos/dShhYAEcm4xCkAVk6)

~~~
vipul4vb
Hey Btashton,

Thank you for bringing this to our notice.

We have fixed it, should reflect in few hours from now. Will appreciate it if
you can confirm once fixed.

\- Vipul

~~~
vipul4vb
Hey @Btashton,

It has been fixed. please have a look at comment.

Thanks again.

------
nimajalali
https?

Also had a hard time figuring out if you supported Desktop based prototypes.
Had to create an account and attempt to add a new prototype before seeing that
Desktop was a supported option.

~~~
vipul4vb
Hey @Nimanjalali, thank you for your inputs.

Yes, we fully support Desktop/Apple TV/Smartwatch prototypes. Since most of
our usage is on Mobile, hence the targeted positioning.

I'll discuss it with the team and see if can add a strip to showcase list of
supported screens.

(we are enabling HTTPs in few days.)

